# Changing a LGB Mogul to 1:20.3



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am planning to repaint and detail an LGB mogul (no specific prototype). 

I know the mogul is 1:22.5, has anyone tried to change her to make it represent more of a 1:20.3 model? 

Any tips, words of advice?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You really don't need to do too much to the LGB mogul to "upscale" it to 1:20.3, especially if you've got the older fluted-dome style. A slightly taller cab and stack may be in order, but really, that's about it. I took a ruler to my dad's mogul a few months ago just to see how it measured, and was pleasantly surprised. (Alas, I can't find the sheet of paper on which I wrote the measurements.) It will work very well for a c. 1870s mogul, something on the order of the D&RGW's 35 class moguls, examples of which served on many early narrow gauge lines, including the East Broad Top (their first two locos were built to the same drawings). 

http://4largescale.com/fletch/d14a.htm 

Good luck. One of these days, I'll find a cheap mogul that I can play with in that regard... 

Later, 

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have one of the originals with the fluted style domes. 

I’m starting to think about the project, let’s see if I can work up the courage to give a perfectly good locomotive a bit of a chop! 

The one I have is mint! Never been used, and the other I hope to purchase from a mate is a slightly newer Colorado and Sothern with sound, it has had some use. 

Is it okay to chop an LGB model? Or are they slowly becoming collector’s items?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I've never met a model that couldn't benefit from a razor saw, so my answer will be unabashedly biased. (Can I use "unabashedly" in advocating kitbashing?) If the mogul is original and mint (and in the original box, etc.) it _may_ be worth it to list on evilbay to see if you can sell it for enough to buy a newer one and perhaps a few extra pieces of rolling stock, but whether it's worth the trouble is up to you. 

Personally, I don't worry about "collector value." Besides, by cutting one up, am I not making the rest even more valuable for the collectors?  

Later, 

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess I’m a bit the same, I’m not huge on collectors value, but wont to teat the old girl with some respect. I know its not a human /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

I don’t want to sell it. Maybe I should look at trying to get another used one on eBay to work on. I think the excellent performance of the Mogul in a 1:20.3 format would be a fantastic.


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Several years ago, I converted my 2-6-0 by raising the cap by 5mm(1/4") and adding a larger fluted steam dome from an old Bachmann 4-6-0. Except for the driver spacing, it ended up really close to Nevada County Narrow Gauge #2 after it was rebuilt. I also added a few extra goodies and changed the headlight. Not an exact match to #2, but close enough. 

Tom Rey


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tom, I think I will soon get out the good old measuring stick and make some drawings and mock ups and see if it worth doing. 

I’m I fan of the LGB mogul, and I want it to have a future in my 1:20.3 world.


----------

